

Teenagers' mistakes will stay with them forever, warns Google chief Eric Schmidt - spre
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/eric-schmidt/10080596/Hay-Festival-2013-Teenagers-mistakes-will-stay-with-them-forever-warns-Google-chief-Eric-Schmidt.html

======
armenarmen
I do really look forward to the millennial generation's first batch of
politicians. That will be a hoot, bongs everywhere.

Really though there will be enough dirt on everyone for it to not really
matter anymore.

------
gurneyhalleck
It does seen to be a frightening sort if prophecy.. Growing up kids are bound
to make mistakes, as its an intrinsic part of growing up, but as Schmidt
rightly points out these can now be recorded for all time. One positive thing
about this nay be that everyone makes mistakes (and everyone does) than maybe
in the future it would be less of a big deal, and people having adjusted
themselves to this new normal will more forgiving or at least less
judgemental.

------
spre
success used to come after a series of failures. i guess it's not as easy
anymore

